
Chef suspend their contract with ICE - cameronbrown
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/23/chef_ice_u_turn/
======
devwastaken
We can all make a difference if we act. Respect to the developers that did the
right thing, knowing they will receive all sorts of backlash. Thank you.

------
thanatos_dem
What a terribly written and overly editorialized article.

A bit concerning to see infrastructure companies getting involved with
politics tho.

------
michannne
>"As software engineers, we have to abide by some sort of moral compass,"
Vargo told The Register at the time. "When I learned that my code was being
used for purposes that I perceive as evil, I had to act."

The key here is "purposes that I perceive as evil". The list of those purposes
knows no bounds, and will extend to as far as the developer deems so.
Organizations should keep this mind the next time they want to use open-source
software -- does our use-case sit in line with whatever the
maintainers/developers' moods are that day?

~~~
chousuke
To be fair, that is no less a problem with proprietary software. With open
source, you at least have the option of paying someone with fewer scruples to
pick up the work.

My personal perspective is that in most cases the amount of benefit "evil"
people would get is likely dwarfed by the benefit to "good" people. In this
case it seems ICE is a particularly nasty piece of work and the protest seems
to have had some impact on them, but it's more from raised awareness than
anything else.

I don't think there's any need to become paranoid about whether your morals
completely agree with people whose software you're using.

